# Performance-Patch für den Blackberry entpuppt sich als Schnüffelware



## Newsfeed (19 Juli 2009)

Sinkende Akkulaufzeit nach einem Software-Upgrade rief einen Programmierer auf den Plan, der den Blackberry-Patch unter die Lupe nahm und als Trojaner enttarnte.

Weiterlesen...


----------

